# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Non standard door size

## brettb76

I need to replace 4 internal doors 2020 x 690 x 35. Looking at the local hardware store I can get a door at 2040 x 720 x 35 but their directions state not to trim more than 5 mm from each side (Corintian doors). 
What options do I have. They are just plain doors for a wardrobe and I will be painting them. Looking at the top and bottom of the doors there appears to be a 25 mm thick frame making up the door but I worry about trimming so much from it not to mention what framing hardware/nails is hiding in there.

----------


## seriph1

Hi and welcome to the forum  -  I believe that being non-standard size means you might be best to have some doors made  -  are the existing doors damaged or do you just want something with more appeal? Reason I ask is that someone may be able to modify the existing doors to better suit. 
Also, it is always best to take a door manufacturer's advice on trimming (not that you hadn't) because they make them to strict tolerances and a few mm too far and you're trimming air.  :Biggrin:  
Where in Melbourne are you and what is the age/style/details of the home/project?

----------


## Gaza

you can use 32mm thick MDF add and extra hinge, buy a full sheet and cut to size. 
it is in done in commerical fitout's every day.

----------


## brettb76

> Hi and welcome to the forum - I believe that being non-standard size means you might be best to have some doors made - are the existing doors damaged or do you just want something with more appeal? Reason I ask is that someone may be able to modify the existing doors to better suit.

  The existing doors are in reasonable condition however the previous owner did not prime/undercoat the doors and the painton them is coming off and I am having a hard time stripping them. After seeing new doors at Bunnings for $25 each I got excited about being lazy and just using new doors. I am going to ring Colortex Paint Stripping tomorrow http://www.yellowpages.com.au/online...st=cs&z=200042 to see what it will cost to get them stripped. 
Otherwise it will be back to stripping them myself.

----------


## chuth77

> you can use 32mm thick MDF add and extra hinge, buy a full sheet and cut to size.
>  it is in done in commerical fitout's every day.

  I hope your frames are reinforced.. The weight of the door would be prohibitive.. Remember most doors are 4mm plywood sandwich form...Not solid...

----------


## seriph1

It will cost far more than the doors are worth I reckon  -  and if theyre plywood I don't believe they can be stripped.All they really should need is for enough of a key surface to be created to enable repainting.... just sanding back with some 120 should do the trick..... all this depends on a bunch of factors of course  :Biggrin:

----------


## Eastwing

> and if theyre plywood I don't believe they can be stripped.

  Plywood can be stripped, just not MDF or Chipboard. Call Armstrong's doors and get yourself a door designed to be cut down (it's got a bigger solid edge on one side)

----------


## Gaza

> I hope your frames are reinforced.. The weight of the door would be prohibitive.. Remember most doors are 4mm plywood sandwich form...Not solid...

  any door frame should be fixed to soild timber framing or blocking with at least three sets of fixings per style.  (ie two screws at bottom, top, middle) dont think any one is stupid enough to fix a jamb to plasterboard.  then again i have seen jambs installed with fixout gun nails.

----------


## john0

> any door frame should be fixed to soild timber framing or blocking with at least three sets of fixings per style. (ie two screws at bottom, top, middle) dont think any one is stupid enough to fix a jamb to plasterboard. then again i have seen jambs installed with fixout gun nails.

   :Confused:  Thats what fixing nails are for....internal fixing. The only reason to screw a jamb is for a solid or heavy door. I may be wrong, but then so would every australian apprentice chippie in the last 10 years.

----------


## Bloss

> Thats what fixing nails are for....internal fixing. The only reason to screw a jamb is for a solid or heavy door. I may be wrong, but then so would every australian apprentice chippie in the last 10 years.

  Yep - I don't think I've ever seen a door jamb screwed to the studs and there is no reason why they should be. Suitable nailing applied manually or by machine is more than adequate. Of course I have seen plenty of dodgy work too. 
As to your doors - yes you could get a smaller door and add a stile to each edge or on some brands (not all!) get a 720 door and take 15mm off each edge, but unless they are in really bad condition re-painting is probably a better option.

----------


## Gaza

> Yep - I don't think I've ever seen a door jamb screwed to the studs and there is no reason why they should be. Suitable nailing applied manually or by machine is more than adequate. Of course I have seen plenty of dodgy work too. 
> As to your doors - yes you could get a smaller door and add a stile to each edge or on some brands (not all!) get a 720 door and take 15mm off each edge, but unless they are in really bad condition re-painting is probably a better option.

  We use fix out guns for skirting and archs, thats it not for door jambs.   
Like i said before we always screw 3 sets of two screws per style. 
The work we do is high end and mostly commerical in most houses we work on they have 35mm soild core doors as internals. 
I take it you guys dont prime the back of the jambs before putting them in either, we also never use MDF for jambs and very rarely for skirting / arch.

----------


## chris64

hi guys i need some advise before i buy my internal doors. I have an old house and most doors seem close to the current sizes available. Most doors have the right height or close enough to. my concern is the door sides how much can usually be trimmed some doors may need up to 10ml?

----------


## Master Splinter

Check with the manufacturer's recommendations, but you should be right with 5mm from each side.

----------

